#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Outgoing Email Address Sort

## ajocius

I would like to create a subroutine or script which will sort the outgoing email address list.  Is this possible and if so, how can I do this?  Thanks.

----------


## alansidman

Attach a sample workbook.  Make sure there is just enough data to demonstrate your need.  Include a BEFORE sheet and an AFTER sheet in the workbook if needed to show the process you're trying to complete or automate.  Make sure your desired results are shown, mock them up manually if necessary.

Remember to desensitize the data.

Click on GO ADVANCED and then scroll down to Manage Attachments to open the upload window.

----------

